

ESR: Software licenses as conversation - billswift
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=2000

======
macmac
It is an interesting perspective, but surely not the only relevant one. Open
source licenses - at least the non-satirical ones - are after all enforced
regularly by the courts: <http://gpl-violations.org/faq/sourcecode-faq.html>.

